# Your first Surefire....



## Monocrom (Dec 3, 2007)

Tell us about your very first Surefire. Have you still got the light? Why did you buy that particular model? And any fond memories of said light. 

Mine was the C2 model. Just seemed a more comfortable fit in my hand than the 6P or Z2. Wore it while taking a refresher course in firearms training last year. Ironically, it doesn't feel too big or heavy, clipped to the top of a pair of dress pants. Still have it.... Not likely to ever part with it. It was also one of the very first lights I bought after becoming a flashaholic.


----------



## TJx (Dec 3, 2007)

1st is on the way!
After 4 Fenix's, I have a Outdoorsman E2L (latest version) enroute.
I researched them all and this one seemed to to have a good compromise with runtime and output.


----------



## Chuck289 (Dec 4, 2007)

I only started my interest in flashlights about 1.5 years ago. First I had my Fenix L2T which I thought was amazingly bright. After that I bought my first Surefire, a G2, and that blew me away. I thought the throw was amazing. I was like "OMG this is like a car headlight!!" I now know that was just the beginning.
I still have it, its survived a lot.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 4, 2007)

First surefire was a G2 I got last November. Very awesome light. I luv the little thing! Need to get a new LA since the one I have burned out. And I might upgrade to the 6PL or G3L or E2L if I can spend more than the 17 bucks on the new LA. 
And yeah, I pretty much S#$* my pants when I lit the G2 up in the dark. Pretty much amazing to me, after dealing with my Mag solitaire all the time, lol.

HAGO,
Flash


----------



## mikehill (Dec 4, 2007)

L4 was my first ... as a poster above has said, I had only been used to Mags before. I was shocked for days after first lighting it  Still regret selling it to be honest


----------



## ugrey (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I had been interested in SF 6Ps since about 1993. But they seemed kind of expensive and the $4 to $5 each for the batteries was the deal breaker. I always said, "someday". So, in 2003 a Cabela's catalog showed up in the mail. The G2 was $36 and the price of batteries had been slashed to $1.25 each. Someday had arrived. On a monday I went to my local, favorite gun shop, but they were closed. I had forgotten they are always closed on monday. I was VERY disappointed. OK, so I would go back on tuesday. Tuesday morning about 6:15 AM a freak wind storm came through our city of nearly one million. Almost the whole city was out of power for 4 to 20 days. I had no power for 13 days. I wished I had that G2 every day and, especially, night of those 2 weeks. As soon as my power was restored, the first trip outside my neighborhood was to aquire a G2. As you can see from my list of lights, I will never ever, be without a SF again.


----------



## hanzo (Dec 4, 2007)

The L2 was my first, followed by several G2's. I got the L2 because I wanted to be able to have a lower light setting and longer battery life than one hour, yet have the bright mode when I need it.

I ended up tossing the L2 in my daily EDC bag while I use the G2 with a Petzl Tikka XP for outdoor use. I just upgraded my G2 with the bugoutgear premium Q5 drop-in. Man that is bright!!

On my next camping trip, I will compare the G2 incandescent with the G2 with premium Q5 outside where it counts.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 4, 2007)

My first surefire was my G2Z, which is still my only surefire 
on the bright side (ahem) it works as well as 2nd day after i got it

on the first day, i got it, i bought the p61 immediatly with it, got the whole outfit for SGD$204 (roughly US$145). First thing that happend was that the p61 blew, right out of the packet. Of course i was still at the shop, so the guy gave me another one. Then after i left, i discovered that the twistie didnt work. So the next day i brought it back to the shop, and they gave me the tailcap off a g2, cos they didnt have any g2z left. 

Other then the initital failure, my only complaint it the low runtime, 20 mins! but other then that, cant ask for a better light..

Crenshaw


----------



## Valolammas (Dec 4, 2007)

My first Surefire was the A2. In fact, it's still my only SF. I wanted to try an expensive high-end light and the A2 was (and still is) well liked here, so it seemed like a good choice. I found one for sale at a pretty decent price, so I bought it.

To tell the truth, I wasn't particularly impressed at first. Yeah, it was bright, but not OMG! bright. The LED beam also seemed dim, it's about the same brightness as an Arc AAA-P even though it uses three LEDs. But after a while, it started to grow on me, and now I like my A2 and I'm glad I have one. It's a special light.


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 4, 2007)

E1L Lux Version. First time I saw it in the Surefire catalog I HAD to have it! Then I bought a beamshaper for it. Later after I was on CPF for awhile I contacted Milky for a mod. Now it has an IMS 20 Seoul w 50/500 piglet and Nekomane tail. Still have it, great light!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Dec 4, 2007)

My first was the L4. I bought it since I wanted a floody light. I got the tip from you guys to buy it! Still have it, dont actually use it much though, but it still makes me smile whenever I do! Not many of the new led lights I have can match it, even with their slightly greater output. The only thing I can say I dont like about it is that it gets really hot, hot like burn of your skin almost.. 

And the runtime could be better, but I dont use that much anyway..


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 4, 2007)

My first SureFire is a Green 6P. I run it with a P61 globe. It lives on my work belt and I still own it and use it after many years.

The 6P is a great flashlight.
I now own MANY surefires.
They are all great.
Yaesumofo


----------



## quokked (Dec 4, 2007)

E2e-SG I got it in HK when i knew about surefires. 

Oddly enough my Aunt's Power went out that same night and the flashlight was damn handy. 

Now I've got a few in my collection by my E2e-SG will always be my first surefire.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 4, 2007)

Surefire 6P Laser Products Fountain Valley, CA
It is moderately used, still works very well for my Cree Dropins. Bought it from Law Enforcement Equipment Distribution (local LEO Brick and Mortar Store) back in 1999 or 2000. It has served me well over the years. 
Only once has the light gone out... when I dropped it a few feet onto hard tile breaking the bulb inside. It has taken some slams against walls and doors, ground, etc while on my belt and survived many airplane rides in my checked luggage.
I only own 2 Surefires, but I like them both very much.


----------



## Mike 208 (Dec 4, 2007)

My first Surefire was a 6-R; I bought it on the recommendation of a long time friend who works at a police equipment store. This friend later recommended that I purchase a Streamlight Stinger to replace the 6-R. I sold the 6-R to another friend (who is a state investigator), and purchased the Stinger (which was a mistake). I later bought another 6-R (as well as several other Surefire models). BTW, my investigator friend still uses that 6-R, and won't part with it (can't say I blame him).


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 4, 2007)

My first SureFire was an E2e I got for Christmas a few years back. I was really blown away by it. Although, having paid the UK retail price for it, I expected no less  I still have it, sitting with my many other SureFires.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 4, 2007)

C3 Centurion - the beginning of the end for me! I've since had 2 L4s, an L2, U2, L1, and an A2. Still have the last three, and considering another L2 or L5, not sure which!


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 4, 2007)

G2 was my first, couldn't affort the 6P on a starving-student budget. Carried mini-mags like a lot of others before. Then someone sold me a 6P in very good condition second-hand then I was hooked for life  Having a supplier of P-60 LED drop-ins made me a fanatic


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello,

My first Surefire was an L2, in september 2006.
It think it is a very beautiful and sexy flashlight with a beam that is truly "a wall of light". That "wall of light" is difficult to explain to those who do not have an L2 or an L4, but it remains more impressive - at short distance - than a new Fenix L2D premium. 
The only problem is that an L2 only runs about 20 minutes on 3.0v rechargeables (stripped from their outer foil), which renders it unpractical in a lot of cases. A bit like a Ferrari: beautiful, fast, but not "practical" to me.

I guess that with new leds, Surefire is able to make an L2 that runs on 2AA cells with a similar output (wall) and the same form factor. That should really be my ideal flashlight!

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Numbers (Dec 4, 2007)

My first SF was the L4, for the wall of light. It seemed the most useful to me of all the e series lights that were available back then (although some of the others followed very quickly). It's on my belt right now.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 4, 2007)

My first was an L5. Last October (2006), I searched the internet for reveiws and was always directed to CPF. I read as many threads as I could about it and other Surefires to dicide which should be my first. I had bought a few Dorcy flashlights and thought they were bright. Boy was I wrong! When the L5 arrived I was completely blown away....and it was still day! That night I was HOOKED! 
It was hard to justify spending that kind of money on a tool. After more thought, I realized I had no problem spending $20+ on a single wrench, and I would use the Flashlight more often than my other hand tools, so why not? I had the L5 for about a month, until i started selling off all my old crap that was laying around on ebay to fund more lights I wanted. 
I just sent my L5 Head into surefire due to the positive spring getting ripped off when I put it on my LU60 adaptor. I have had no other issues other than the E-series clickies. Surefires Customer service is great! andthe LIFETIME WARRANTY makes these lights a no-brainer.
I now have over 25 Surefire in just over a year! Just look at my Sig-line....it doesn't include doubles.

I love my surefires! I want a U2 and I _think_ I could be content with my collection if I added the U2 to round it out. I will also be picking up a new Cree L1 when I find a good deal. I hope they come out with more lights soon!



OH Yeah.....An M6 is a MUST HAVE for the Hard-Core Surefire fan, I just got mine yesterday and will NEVER sell it.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 4, 2007)

My first was a Surefire G2 and I used to think it was the greatest flashlight ever. I carried it on duty, I abused the hell out of it and it kept running. 

One day after becoming very mad at a certian person I went outside and threw it against the wall and needless to say it broke the bulb and chipped the body. 

I then thought well it is trash, but held off and put it in my bag and went to the dealer. I was told to replace the bulb and it will run so I bought a new bulb and it light right up. 

As I walked around the store I noticed this black metal looking light a 6P. All of the sudden I needed a 6P becuase it just looked like it could take a beating. 

And as most already know the rest is all down hill. You discover the whole line of Surefire products and then of course you find all sorts of needs that each light would be good for and then you buy most if not all of them. :candle:


----------



## depusm12 (Dec 4, 2007)

My first SF was 6P back in 1990 or 1991, IIRC it was marked Laser Products.. Bought it new at a Army surplus store in San Francisco (where I was stationed in the Navy at Treasure Island) they had lots of flashlights including some Pelicans as I recall. I used it for about 2 yrs when I lost it overboard in a storm. I got another shortly after that and been hooked on SF's ever since.


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 4, 2007)

My first SF is the humble E1L (Lux). Bought locally in Malaysia and costing around 200$ . That was before I knew about CPF. Bought all other lights from CPF ever since.
What I liked about the E1L is its compact size. Fits the palm nicely and solidly built. At that time my option was 6P, A2 or the E1L. Due to budget constraints I opted for the E1L, never regretting spending all that money. It is now on duty 24/7 for my wife.


----------



## WildChild (Dec 4, 2007)

My 1st was the Cree E2L last summer, followed by the G2L, then the Cree L1 and I have a red LEDs A2 enroute to me! Im I crazy?


----------



## kelmo (Dec 4, 2007)

My 1st SF was an E2d back in 2004. To be honest I got it because of the strike bezel with the intent of saving the world with it. There is a little "Walter Mitty" in all of us. I was blown away with the small size and big output. The job I had at the time allowed me to expense batteries, lamps, holsters, and spares carriers. I could have expensed the light but I wanted to be the official owner. I used to do confined space entries and high angle rescue work. My boss would call me and question my expense reports and ask why I couldn't use a Maglight like the rest of the safety people. I would email him pictures of underground vaults and tanks illuminated with a mini-mag and my E2d. I also showed him how it was easy to attach the light to the webbing of my harness. 

My wife refers to my E2d as the melon baller (as in melon ball cutter). My most memorable SF moment was when I was night hiking with my nephew and we had a E1L, L2, and G2 and were lighting up the campground we were walking through. A parked Sheriff hit us with a spotlight and asked us to approach the vehicle so they could checkout my lights!

I still have the E2d along with 7 other Surefires. My wife has 2 Surefires. My E2d is my favorite casual out and about light. You never know when you'll have to defend the free world. Yeah right...


----------



## scottaw (Dec 4, 2007)

First surefire, and first high end flashlight was a 6P, i actually just sold it last week. It was a great light, just too big for edc, and as soon as i found cpf, it went downhill. The only surefires i currently own are 2 L1's, but i've owned 2 other L1's. what can i say it's a great light.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine was a gen-2 L1. I wanted an LED light that would be tough and have good runtime. It was a good light, but the spot was too tight so I moved on to a couple of different ML1's. I now love my Cree L1, still tight beam but with some useful spill. The smaller profile is just right, too.


----------



## divine (Dec 4, 2007)

I got the G2L and the 6PL from Lowe's the day after black friday a couple weeks ago.

I ordered a bugoutgear drop-in, and didn't really want to put it in my 6PL, so I ordered a normal 6P to put it in.

I'll probably just stick to upgrading now. :shrug:


----------



## Well-Lit (Dec 4, 2007)

My first Surefire was a 9N with the additional T1 head, in the summer of 1996. I got it to light up channel markers out in the lake at night. This it did very well, especially with the T1 attached!! I don't use it that much any more, but it's still like new in the box....

Best Regards:
Bob


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 4, 2007)

A couple weeks ago, I bought a G2 and a KL3 head to go with it. I was disappointed with the output, and returned it. I bought an L4 instead. WOW! Now that's a lot of punch in a small package. Then a couple days later, I saw the G2 LED and 6P LED at Lowes. I was so impressed by the L4 that I bought both, the G2 LED and 6P LED. Great lights!

Now I'm eyeing one of their 1-cell lights. But which one? Hmmmm....


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

Big_Ed said:


> Now I'm eyeing one of their 1-cell lights. But which one? Hmmmm....



L1 Cree, without a doubt!


----------



## WDR65 (Dec 4, 2007)

My first was a black G2. I bought it about 3 years ago and it was the only one I could afford at the time. Wow, now I own a even dozen ranging from the L6 and U2 to a couple more black G2's upgraded with P60L modules. It started an expensive hobby for me, lol.


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 4, 2007)

my first surefire was a Gunmetal Grey 6p
i bought it when i was working security as a backup light to be always carried on my belt incase my main light died, or i didnt have it on me (during the day)

i still have it, although it looks well used and it still works

that started the flashaholism and within 6 months i bought my second surefire - an L4

now i have a U2, another 6p+kl3 an E1 and a E1+KL1, an old round body 6p and a crapload of other lights


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 4, 2007)

I got an OD G-2 when I was stationed in the ROK...and I loved it...I think it's what started my flashaholism...but, anyway, four years later and many of uses doing perimeter checks, I left it at my dad's house one summer...never to be seen again...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 4, 2007)

angelofwar said:


> I got an OD G-2 when I was stationed in the ROK...and I loved it...I think it's what started my flashaholism...but, anyway, four years later and many of uses doing perimeter checks, I left it at my dad's house one summer...never to be seen again...


 
Your dad "borrowed" your Surefire??


----------



## prime77 (Dec 4, 2007)

My first was this summer, a L1 cree. I love it. Since then I got a e1L, e2L and a 6pL. But I'll always remember opening and handling the L1 for the first time. It was the first time I ever handled a SureFire and the quality and detail I found amazing.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> First surefire was a G2 I got last November. Very awesome light. I luv the little thing! Need to get a new LA since the one I have burned out. And I might upgrade to the 6PL or G3L or E2L if I can spend more than the 17 bucks on the new LA.
> And yeah, I pretty much S#$* my pants when I lit the G2 up in the dark. Pretty much amazing to me, after dealing with my Mag solitaire all the time, lol.
> 
> HAGO,
> Flash



If you can buy online get a Cree or SSc drop in from someplace like DX! My 12buck DX Cree is simply amazing!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 4, 2007)

prime77 said:


> My first was this summer, a L1 cree. I love it. Since then I got a e1L, e2L and a 6pL. But I'll always remember opening and handling the L1 for the first time. It was the first time I ever handled a SureFire and the quality and detail I found amazing.


 





I felt the same way when I got my L5 about a year ago.

I can't wait to get it back from surefire. While I have so many to choose from, the L5 ALWAYS makes me smile! I still love all of them, but the "first" gets the most special treatment.


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 4, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Your dad "borrowed" your Surefire??


 
No...his step son did...and he better fess up $36 or he's got an a$$ kickin' comin'...LOL!:devil:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2007)

Incidently my first was an OD Green G2, bought from a Carters Country gun store in Pasadena, TX because it was on sale. I was blown away by it until finding out I could see almost as much in PITCH black night with a Streamlight 4AA LUX.

I got a second G2 (Black) as a bonus when I got a KL3 from a CPFer. The best thing I EVER did was get the KL3 "CHOP" modded to a nice LUXIII with a LOP Reflector!

Second best thing was getting a DX Cree module for the green G2.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 4, 2007)

angelofwar said:


> No...his step son did...and he better fess up $36 or he's got an a$$ kickin' comin'...LOL!:devil:


 
It would be well-deserved. :thumbsup:


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 4, 2007)

Mike 208 said:


> My first Surefire was a 6-R; I bought it on the recommendation of a long time friend who works at a police equipment store. This friend later recommended that I purchase a Streamlight Stinger to replace the 6-R. I sold the 6-R to another friend (who is a state investigator), and purchased the Stinger (which was a mistake). I later bought another 6-R (as well as several other Surefire models). BTW, my investigator friend still uses that 6-R, and won't part with it (can't say I blame him).



Same here. Bought a Laser Products 6R at a gun show back in the late '80s and was the flashlight king at desert campouts with the friends. I bought the "R" because 123's were ~$6 at the time. The nicad pack finally died and I removed the extension tube and converted it to a 6P. I later bought the conversion tube and lamp to make it into a 9P. Then the P91 LA's came along!

I still have the sucker, which is in 6P config with somebodies LED drop-in module in it, and all the parts in-between! Before finding CPF, I also did a couple customs using SF LA's. Gave one away, and still have the one with a P91 at one end and (now) four Nichias at the other. Memories!

Larry


----------



## nobita (Dec 4, 2007)

My first will be a yellow G2L, which is on its way to me


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Dec 4, 2007)

My first Surefire was a black G2. I wasn't certain about Surefire's at the time so I figured that 36 bucks wouldn't be too bad a loss if I didn't like it. I was right, and I still have and use that G2 with an LF lamp installed. 

My only complaint with the G2 was that it led me to buy another Surefire and another, and so on, and so on. 

Best 36 bucks I ever spent on a light!.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Gunnerboy (Dec 4, 2007)

A gun-metal-grey 6P that I purchased in May of this year. Two AW R123A's powering a LF HO-9 for tactical effect. The stock twisty guts were replaced with guts from a known clicky, producing an inexpensive, smooth, quiet, and reliable tail-clicky.

 Hoping that my next SF is a black A2 Aviator (four/three-sided matters not). Hoping that SupremeCo/Kevin Chau are convinced enough to have SF produce another run for us...or for them.

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 4, 2007)

My First Surefire was a 6Z, my dad won it from some contest somewhere (not sure where) he already had a 6P, and gave it to me... I later returned it as at the time I could not find a way to carry it I enjoyed. 

My most memorable memory of any surefire was the 6Z... I had it in my jacket (likely fleece or similar) pocket back stage at a (High School) play or rehearsal I was part of the technical crew (lights, sound, etc) at one point, I noticed my something hot, and stuck my hand in my pocket... I just about burned myself, as the light was INSANELY hot, I pulled it out the best I could, and got the tail cap turned off, the light was WICKED HOT... after it cooled, and I got home, I found the batteries were probably at least 1/2 dead (I don't recall, but seem to recall it being pretty dim) and the lens was melted good (nice dimple leading away from bulb) We were a bit worried about what to do, but I seem to recall my dad called SF, and they sent us a new bezel... a sure sign of things to come from Surefire's Customer service..... Hard to believe that was likely 12 years ago now... WOW, look how far we've come, from only a handful of lights, to so many choices it's hard to choose which one you want next.

I think then after that came the 8X as I was working security and needed rechargeable, and after many years later I finally started buying more... I had only one surefire for probably 5-8 years, the 8X was the first Surefire I actually bought, and yes I do still have it, other than the battery is completely toast... but I think 5+ years with the same NiCd isn't bad


----------



## Dr.K (Dec 5, 2007)

G2, still love it, although upgraded to LED of course.:nana:


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 5, 2007)

My first Surefire was my beloved L1. I bought it like in Feb. of this year and it was my first real light. I still have it and the best story I have about it is on the surefire web site, here's a link:
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main.pl?pgm=co_disp&func=displ&strfnbr=6&sku=L1 It's at the bottom.

-Evan


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 5, 2007)

yellow surefire g2, which i traded with a member of delta force for a e2e HA3, 6P, sheath, IR filter, and a 2 spare bulbs. best trade i ever made. he wanted the g2 for his daughter.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 5, 2007)

that's a hell of a trade, mossyoak! you definately have friends in the right places :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 5, 2007)

Lightguy27 said:


> My first Surefire was my beloved L1. I bought it like in Feb. of this year and it was my first real light. I still have it and the best story I have about it is on the surefire web site, here's a link:
> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main.pl?pgm=co_disp&func=displ&strfnbr=6&sku=L1 It's at the bottom.
> 
> -Evan


 
I often tell new CPFers that Surefires will work, even if covered in mud!

No one has ever disputed that fact. Ironically, this is the first time I've read your story. If anyone disagrees with me, I'll just have them PM you.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 5, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> that's a hell of a trade, mossyoak! you definately have friends in the right places :thumbsup:



yep, ive been lucky to have extremely well connected friends, esp. for a 19 year old.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I guess my L1 is living proof! Great thread by the way. :thumbsup:

Best Wishes,
-Evan


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 5, 2007)

Lightguy27 said:


> Well I guess my L1 is living proof! Great thread by the way. :thumbsup:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> -Evan


 
Thank You, Good Sir. 

-Dave.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 5, 2007)

My first was the old style 6P and was a Christmas gift from my brother. I still have it.


----------



## paskal (Dec 5, 2007)

My first Surefire is E2E in 2004


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 5, 2007)

My first Surefire was the L5 5W led, at the time it was the only high powered Led Tactical light around that I could get my hands on at the time, it cost me an arm and a leg to buy. I have since sold that light as it was a battery eating monster with a donut beam. Since then I have gone for other brands which offer more light for a lot less $$$,


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Dec 5, 2007)

My first and only surefire at the moment is the surefire L7 which is a great rechargeable, but it is a bit long and heavy due to NiCad. Still it has fairly good throw and doesn't have any issues with thermal manangement (does get warm as expected if you run it constantly). The bottom line is it has a sturdy build, bright, long run time, and has decent throw. I hope surefire decides to change the powersource to a li-ion battery stick some time in the mere future.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Dec 5, 2007)

My first was a Z2. I thought it would be a great hand held accomplice to my home defense firearms. It still has a special "feel" to it although I don't use it very often. My l4 with a Mc2Es is my "go to" indoor light.


----------



## coloradogps (Dec 5, 2007)

My first Surefire was a Cree L1.

My second one was a ML-1 Floodmaster that MilkySpit modded.

WOW!!!!


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Dec 5, 2007)

My first Surefire failed me after buying it this past weekend. The clickie failed to fully engage or disengage. It was always hard to push to "steady on" right out of the package. After a couple of uses it got harder to push til' full failure. I have realized one thing with Surefire...for $99 for the E1L you realy paid for two of them, this is why it is no problem to offer a Lifetime Warranty. This is why they are sending me a new clickie...I already paid for it anyway. I can tell you American Made and good marketing doesn't mean good quality control. ( I wish it did in this case)For the price of this light and being true to their advertising about quality, there really should be no such thing as one slipping through the cracks with Shurefire flashlights. :scowl:

I was going to buy a L1 next but for a little more money and the same build quality for what I need I'm getting both a LumaPower D-Mini, M3 and Inova T1 this coming weekend from BatteryJunction.


----------



## Brozneo (Dec 5, 2007)

My first Surefire was an L4 in 2004/05 I think it was... Couldn't believe the price tag then but now after mutliple A2s and couple of M6s etc it aint that bad! Haha


----------



## Siskik (Dec 5, 2007)

L2 was my first SF. 

I was in pest control doing termite inspections, and I would carry around a Mag 3D. Then, I saw the Surefire ad in Popular Mechanics about 3 or 4 years ago. 

There was an article about tactical flashlights featuring the A2 and some Streamlights (the TL 2 and TL 3). I couldn't believe that a flashlight could cost over $160 !! 

But, I was curious, so I bought the Streamlight TT-2L, which was only about 30 bucks. I was a little impressed with the size and output. Then I bought the TL3. I liked the throw and brightness.

But, I was still curious about Surefire. So, I called up the flashlight man, Greg, at Brightguy, and asked him about the G2; but I was also curious about the L2. (It was about 5 times the price, and I just wanted to know what the big deal was).





I felt bad about spending anymore money. I was firmly determined not to spend anymore than $34 for the G2. 

Well, in a commanding yet calm and soothing voice Greg said:

"You don't want the G2.'' 
''I don't want the G2,'' I said.

''You want the L2,'' said Greg.
''I want the L2,'' I repeated. 

He then closed the sale, and I don't remember anything after that. A couple of days later, I got the L2. I went into my room.

When I first opened the package and took out the L2, I was so taken aback that I still remember that feeling. Just kept looking at the thing.
The brilliance of the reflector, the feel of the anodized finish, the weight of the light (extremely light), the threads, the rock solid feel, the precision, etc.
I waited till dark. I went out my back porch and pointing into the dark woods I turned on the light to the low setting (I thought, ''uh-oh''). Waited a few minutes...then the high setting.

It simply lit up the entire yard. 

I couln't understand how a light that size could produce so much light of such quality.
I then knew I did not lose any of that $165. I then realized the light was not overpriced, not one bit.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 5, 2007)

Siskik said:


> L2 was my first SF.
> 
> Well, in a commanding yet calm and soothing voice Greg said:
> 
> ...



:hahaha:
ROFL Jedi Mind Trick over the phone!
Don't go looking for any droids I guess.
Its okay though, you got a good light.


----------



## junkfms (Dec 6, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Tell us about your very first Surefire. Have you still got the light? Why did you buy that particular model? And any fond memories of said light.
> 
> Mine was the C2 model. Just seemed a more comfortable fit in my hand than the 6P or Z2. Wore it while taking a refresher course in firearms training last year. Ironically, it doesn't feel too big or heavy, clipped to the top of a pair of dress pants. Still have it.... Not likely to ever part with it. It was also one of the very first lights I bought after becoming a flashaholic.


 
Mine was G3 and still is my only SF. My next one is still debating whether to go on with A2 or G2L. I have never heard of Surefire until I have visited the Asian Aerospace Expo in Singapore couple of years ago. The reason why I bought the G3 because its material Nitrolon polymer thing. The weight itself makes carrying easy for everyday use. Gripping the G3 made confident and fitting my palm size very well indeed.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine was the U2, partially from the review at LED Museum and topics here.
Got it at Cabela's. Still love it!


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 6, 2007)

My 1st was a Laser Products/Surefire 6P that I bought from a police supply store around 1990(or so). It had the smooth bezel(non-hexagon) and the polycarbonate window. I also bought the rechargeable kit for it which had the Ni-Cad battery, body extension, R60 lamp assembly, and the charger with the little black snap caps on the contacts that you snap on to the battery ends to charge it. I sold it to one of my great friends who needed a light for duty. I should probably get the lot back for posterity and nostalgia purposes. Maybe I can trade him for something else... (I've got plenty of trade options.  )


----------



## CalgaryGuy (Dec 7, 2007)

My first Surefire is a L1 Cree. I just got it last month. My first impression was "this is a big light for 1 x 123" and wasn't too impressed with it.

In the past, I purchased an Arc LSH-P and Arc 4+. Those are probably "average size" for a 1 x 123 but the L1 Cree just feel big. Since it's my brand new light, I EDC it for a bit and after a few weeks, I seem to have grown to like it.

So now, I'll keep my L1 handy where ever I go, sometime in my jean pocket, sometime in my jacket pocket and I still EDC either my Arc LSH-P (with a cree mod) or my Arc 4 as a backup. But I'll have my L1 as my main EDC light.


----------



## Blindasabat (Dec 7, 2007)

My first was an A2 that I still have. Got it after reading great reviews here. Now I have the A2, an E1e, and three different Milky L1's.


----------



## eshishlo (Dec 7, 2007)

My first SureFire was a D3. I got it about 2 weeks ago and have not even burned through a set of batteries. I really like the clip to keep the light in my front pocket or a jacket pocket. 
I will share any stories later on as they happen. Since my first one, I have gotten a 6P. I like it, just wish that it had a clip! 

That is actually my 6P with an Omega Seamaster in my Avatar.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2007)

eshishlo said:


> My first SureFire was a D3. I got it about 2 weeks ago and have not even burned through a set of batteries. I really like the clip to keep the light in my front pocket or a jacket pocket.


 
A personal favorite of mine as well. I don't own one, but did get to examine one at a B&M store.... 9P with a pocket-carry clip. I think it's a fantastic idea. Sad that Surefire discontinued it.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 7, 2007)

The D3 is very nice, but mine doesn't see much use. I'd really like to get my hands on a D2 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## eshishlo (Dec 7, 2007)

I have only seen the D2 for sale on ebay. The seller had 2 in sealed boxes, both went for close to $90 each. There is a current Defender being made in the P series, but it lacks a clip. 
If you look close at the machining work to make the clip mount, it seems that maybe it wasn't worth for surefire to continue making them.


----------



## CQB (Dec 7, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> C3 Centurion - the beginning of the end for me!



Me too!! The C3 was my firstest SF light. Expanded the collection since: 6P, G2L, E2x, newer L1, M3, M6... and I did sell the C3 to someone who will use it well.

I still remember bringing the C3 out with me walking the dog one night. Went to a park and lit up everything!! Crazy output from such a small package. Nowadays it takes a lot more to get me to exclaim "OMG!!". Current OMG light is my L1 head on a E2x body running on a PILA. Great output with small form factor


----------



## bondr006 (Dec 7, 2007)

My first was a L1 that I received as a gift at the end of August this year. That was the beginning of the end for me, as I now own an E1E, E1L, E2E, E2D, M-L1 CREE, A2, U2, 6PD, G2, 9PD, M2, M3, KT4 Turbo Head, and had an L2 which I sold and could kick myself in the *** for doing so. I will have an L2 again(hopefully they update it this coming year), and an M6. I may be Surefire gung ho, but I'm sure as hell enjoying it, and couldn't be happier with my lights. There is no turning back now, as it is hard to be happy with anything else once you enjoy the quality, customer service, and piece of mind that comes with the best warranty in the industry. I'm totally hooked....:thumbsup:

This is before my A2 and G2, but you get the idea.....


----------



## dcowboyscr (Dec 8, 2007)

The original 6P.


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 8, 2007)

My first was the M2. I had intended to purchase the A2 Aviator for a fishing trip but unfortunately the store that I patronized does not have stock for the A2. I bought the M2 instead and had the HOLA installed. Well, I was told by the shop owner that the HOLA burns a set of batteries in about 20mins so I thought an Inova X5T would work well together with the M2. So that was my first 2 purchases when I first started years back.

Today the X5T sits beside me on my desk as a backup light while my E1L is my primary EDC. I am still awaiting my L1 Cree to be shipped to me.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 8, 2007)

My first and only is the SF A2. I plan on buying more SF lights in the future .


----------



## MikeM (Dec 8, 2007)

My first Surefire was a yellow G2 that was given to me by a good friend.It still sits at the ready in my car door.

Mike


----------



## Arcoholic (Dec 8, 2007)

Surefire 6P Laser Products Fountain Valley, CA
bought it in the early 90`s during my apprenticeship in Germany and it cost me a weeks wages back then. Unfortunately lost it in 2001. Back then a round of batts. was about 40 bucks and everybody thought i was nuts.


----------



## Pyzon (Dec 8, 2007)

2 9N's from 1997 that are still up to the daily task of real estate inspections, with upgraded NiMh cells from CBP, the factory N90 cells are weak to say the least.

With a couple of Mag 2&3 C hopups I am probably going to market the 9N's down the road a bit. The 9N's were fun and bright enough until the 1185's became possible. Now they seem pretty feeble. (Unless a bipin socket/reflector combination is found and I can shove a couple of AW's C lions in the tube !)


----------



## Coop (Dec 8, 2007)

Surefire L4... Still one of my most used lights. It regularly switches between coat pocket, nightstand or bike handlebars.

Currently it's on bike duty, as I forgot to charge the 18650s for my SF/WE/Leef light...


----------



## RWT1405 (Dec 8, 2007)

My first SF lights were in 1996, 6P (2) and a 9P. I am a Medic (Tactical) and couldn't believe the 6P's that many of the operators were using. I also wanted 1 for off duty as I was (am) a CCW holder. As such I have carried a SF (WAY too much money spent on WAY too many lights!)pretty much 24/7 since that time. 

Thought this would be as good as any time to place my first post here after "lurking" for some time.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm going to make a play to get a 6PL at Lowes.

The 6P body will get my "chopped" KL3. The black G2 body will get the L module and head from the 6PL.

It very well may NOT happen... but I'm gonna try anyhow!

That would make 3 complete Surefires. Nothing compared to many of you guys!


----------



## adamlau (Dec 8, 2007)

Weaponlight 617FA for my M1 Super 90. Made for a most useful accessory.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 8, 2007)

E2W Winelight bought from another CPFer.


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

OD G2, wasn't overly impressed, gave it away 
followed by the L4, it was okay (really green)
E1L, couldn't get used to the beam

L2, keeping it because of the 15 hr low/wall of light

Need to get a SF for what they're known for, small, intense incans


----------



## chakrawal (Dec 10, 2007)

My first Surefire was a black 6P more than 10 years ago. Someone borrowed it and never returned.:mecry:


----------



## Alan B (Dec 11, 2007)

My first Surefire (which I still have) is an old 6P. I am trying to recall when it was purchased. There was no world wide web at that time. It has the "Laser Products, Fountain Valley" text on it. No serial number. It was some kind of deal on the rec.guns list that a friend of mine was participating in, he bought a pair for us. It was a great price at the time, about $45. I seem to recall that batteries were about $4 each, and that was a great deal at the time, they were about $9 at some places. Each. Probably about 20 years ago. Seems like Surefire only had a couple of models out then, a 9P and a rechargeable 9N? perhaps. When was that?

The finish is a bit worn. Due in part to the cost of batteries, it has been carried a lot, but used little. I had one lamp fail due to a broken spot-weld, and I'm on the second lamp. Standard - P60 as I recall. Now I'm trying to get a BOG Premium drop-in to fit, the first they sent was too long and would not work properly. I'm waiting on the replacement.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it after the upgrade, but it will be kept for special occasions. May need to replace the lens, it is a bit foggy.

:thumbsup: -- Alan


----------



## ttran97 (Dec 11, 2007)

Alan B said:


> My first Surefire (which I still have) is an old 6P. I am trying to recall when it was purchased. There was no world wide web at that time. It has the "Laser Products, Fountain Valley" text on it. No serial number. It was some kind of deal on the rec.guns list that a friend of mine was participating in, he bought a pair for us. It was a great price at the time, about $45. I seem to recall that batteries were about $4 each, and that was a great deal at the time, they were about $9 at some places. Each. Probably about 20 years ago. Seems like Surefire only had a couple of models out then, a 9P and a rechargeable 9N? perhaps. When was that?
> 
> The finish is a bit worn. Due in part to the cost of batteries, it has been carried a lot, but used little. I had one lamp fail due to a broken spot-weld, and I'm on the second lamp. Standard - P60 as I recall. Now I'm trying to get a BOG Premium drop-in to fit, the first they sent was too long and would not work properly. I'm waiting on the replacement.
> 
> ...





I don't even know what my first Surefire is. I do have one of those 9P's with the round body and tailcap that says "Laser Products, Fountain Valley". So I'm guessing that's probably one of my earliest Surefires. But I've since changed out the tailcap for a clickie and replaced the P90 with a BOG Q5. Even the bezel is different. I never cared for the totally round bezels. Rolled around too much.


----------



## jefflrrp (Dec 11, 2007)

I got my first Surefire when I found out that Lowe's was selling them from a thread here on CPF. I was going to wait and place an order with batteryjunction, but I didn't want to wait (even with their awesomely quick shipping :thumbsup. $84 dollars later and Im at home crying my eyes out cause my new 6PL is so beautiful. 

And now I have a G2 (and tmw a G3 ! ! !) 

Gotta love them Surefires


----------



## Wicho (Dec 11, 2007)

My first Surefire...a 6Z. Then came a 9N with a turbo head, followed by an A2, serial number 00688. Still have them all.

The collection has grown substantially since the 1990's. Hehehe...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 11, 2007)

I know what my next Surefire will be...

P6L


----------



## bondr006 (Dec 11, 2007)

The 6P is a beautiful light. If you want to check out some more beautiful Surefire's....just click the link in my signature...



jefflrrp said:


> $84 dollars later and Im at home crying my eyes out cause my new 6PL is so beautiful.


----------



## Mercaptan (Dec 11, 2007)

6PL my girlfriend just bought me, and yes, I share the same sentiment... I almost welled up holding it, so over-engineered, so nicely built...


----------



## litework (Dec 11, 2007)

Z2 Combat light. I would like to make it brighter, but it is the perfect shape and size.


----------



## AzGB (Dec 11, 2007)

My first SureFire was an original 6P I purchased in '91, I was a freshman in high school at the time, had a couple of Mini-Mags and a 5-C cell Maglite, I'd never seen anything that made so much light for its size. Over the years this 6P saw lots of different duties and environments, the most rugged service was in a toolbox of mine for several years spent as a tech in various parts of the auto industry. I used an engraver to initial the light when I realized how popular it was becoming among my coworkers. 

As you can see below, I still have it. It recently got a bit of a "tune-up" with the addition of a P60L. This light has had _hundreds_ of batteries through it over the years, it still works just fine.


----------



## nanoWatt (Dec 11, 2007)

I just started my obsession. Don't have an SF yet, but I'll keep my eyes open for a good first one.


----------



## fespo276 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is mine. Bought in 1992 or 1993......


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 12, 2007)

My first Surefire was an E2E. What a beautiful light, lightweight, bright, perfect size and balance. I put a TID in front of it and gave it to my sister. I have requested her to send it back and I will send her my Fenix P1D CE, so I can get the Q5 version 

another note..I picked up the Surefire I wanted the most ever since I joined this site. I picked up a Mint M6 locally for $180 bucks, at that price i had to get it!


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine was a 9P back in 2005. Then came the KL3 and KT2 for it.

The with all the different heads I decided to get a 6P to use whatever bits I wasn't using on the 9P at any given time....

Now my 9P is back to pretty much it's original form, except it runs on AW 17500s. The KT2 is on a leef 2x18650, the KL3 lives on the 6P, and I have lots more SFs...


----------



## 276 (Dec 12, 2007)

My first was the E1e i got it because it at work because it was small and didn't know anything about surefire in the 5 years since that i have come to buy many of there lights but my second surefire was better the E2d love that thing cut my hand on the benzel within the first 5 minutes of opeing the package.


----------



## dotmatrix (Dec 12, 2007)

my first surefire was the G2 in OD Green, bought about 2 over years back.

After hearing all about SF, you just got to have one so a G2 was it due to the price and also, i thought the tough looking plastic body was really cool with the waffle pattern as grip. Me and my buddy bought one each (he bought black). That was our first foray into quality lights.

love the light, great throw, been with me all over the world (i carry a "incan thrower" and a LED general purpose whenever I can)

Now, looking forward to a Surefire E1L to replace a Nuwai QIII that I misplaced.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice pictures, AzGB  Always nice to see a light that has seen many years of service and kept on ticking. Plenty of character marks there 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 12, 2007)

Aaaaah I remember it well. We had just moved into our house and I went out back at night to shine my 2AA minimag into the dark, scary woods behind the house. I didn't know about any other lights besides Maglite, rayovac, the department store lights, etc. I was dissappointed in the way the minimag performed. I went back inside and on a whim, typed "bright flashlights" into the search bar. Surefires' homepage was one of the first listed - and that gentlemen, was all she wrote. It started with a 6P-BK. I think I've owned every C/P and E series light as well as a U2. My wallet _rues' _the day.....


----------



## Ritch (Dec 12, 2007)

The rounded old 6P was my first CR123 light. Boy, it was bright in comparison with the 2D Maglite! I was a little disappointed, because it got so hot and had that short runtime, but I loved it. This light was the starting shot to my flashoholism ...
It was in the glove box of my car for years. Unfortunately the tailcap switch is broken, I am unable to repair it.


----------



## bondr006 (Dec 12, 2007)

If you call Surefire, they will send you a new tailcap switch with no questions asked...SF CS# 800-828-8809. Then just press 1 and 1. :thumbsup:



Ritch said:


> The rounded old 6P was my first CR123 light. Boy, it was bright in comparison with the 2D Maglite! I was a little disappointed, because it got so hot and had that short runtime, but I loved it. This light was the starting shot to my flashoholism ...
> It was in the glove box of my car for years. Unfortunately the tailcap switch is broken, I am unable to repair it.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 12, 2007)

bondr006 said:


> If you call Surefire, they will send you a new tailcap switch with no questions asked...SF CS# 800-828-8809. Then just press 1 and 1. :thumbsup:


He is from Austria, so calling them might not be an option. Maybe email?


----------



## Ritch (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try ... 

richard


----------



## dano101 (Dec 12, 2007)

Like many others mine was a 6P roughly a couple years ago. Totally fell in love with it. Using that compared to every other light id ever used was like moving from a Ford Escort to an M1-A1 Abrams Tank (sorry to you escort owners). I totally loved how (after the initial 50 or 60 dollar sticker shock... which seems like a measly sum now compared to the M series ive got) i was able to modify it and customize it a hundred different ways.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 12, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> He is from Austria, so calling them might not be an option. Maybe email?


 
Generally speaking, phone calls tend to be more effective than e-mails for Surefire's international customers. The price of the call would still be cheaper than a new Surefire tailcap, if he spent his own money on a new one.


----------



## di.corp (Dec 12, 2007)

AzGB said:


> My first SureFire was an original 6P I purchased in '91




this surefire is just like a pair of jeans or any leather goods.. it gets more beautiful by the age.. it gets its character base on how the owner treat it.. in my opinion.. that light is more beautiful then a brand new one..


----------



## cab980002 (Dec 15, 2007)

I just got my first surfire on 12-14-07. I was at Lowe's looking around and was browsing the flashlight end cap. I did not see the surefire's there and knew that they were carring them now. I decided to look around a bit and I came across the surefire lights in the electrical isle hanging on one of thoose j hook things. The price tag on the top said $64.00, but they had both the 6pl and the g2l hanging on the same hook! I found a employee and asked about it. I told them that there was a price diffrence for the 6pl Vs the g2l ($64 Vs $84 , I knew this from being on this forum so much latley). They called over a manager and He said that they would sell me witch ever light I wanted for the marked $64.00. They also said that the lights were supose to be with all the other flashlights they sell up front. So guess what I came home with a brand new 6pl for $64.00 and tax ($68.64). I was a very happy camper to say the least. I have to say that I am going to like this light alot. It is going to ride on by duty belt as a back up light to my new supercharged gladius. Thanks for a great forum!


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 15, 2007)

cab980002 said:


> So guess what I came home with a brand new 6pl for $64.00 and tax ($68.64). I was a very happy camper to say the least. I have to say that I am going to like this light alot. It is going to ride on by duty belt as a back up light to my new supercharged gladius. Thanks for a great forum!



Great choice, great price  I hope you like it as much as I like mine 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## roadie (Dec 15, 2007)

My first and still is my EDC carry, my trusty D3. apparently, jus remove the rusty clip, thus is it downgraded to a 9P?


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 15, 2007)

The first Surefire I acquired was the Z2 Combat Light. Love the grip and bulb options. 

I still pocket it now and then. One of the fastest lights to deploy from a pocket.


----------



## rtt (Dec 15, 2007)

My first SF was a 9P that I purchased many years ago (round head). After using in my truck for many years it is now a shelf Queen (it still has some black ano remaining on the head). I cannot remember how many cells or bulbs it has used.:twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 15, 2007)

rtt said:


> My first SF was a 9P that I purchased many years ago (round head). After using in my truck for many years it is now a shelf Queen (it still has some black ano remaining on the head). I cannot remember how many cells or bulbs it has used.:twothumbs



Pictures are needed 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## :)> (Dec 15, 2007)

My first Surefire was the 3P, 6P and the 9P. I bought them all at the same time because I couldn't pick which one that I wanted... see, even before coming to this place, I was "buying them both" or all 3 in this case. 

I don't have them because I have since given each of them away to friends or co-workers.

Fantastic lights all of them. 

The first Surefire that I was dying to get was the 9AN rechargeable; weird how much that I wanted it but I never ended up getting one or even trying one out:thinking:


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 15, 2007)

My first sf was a e2e bought it in 2000.I carried that thing in my pocket for 6yrs and it never let me down. It is still with me but doesn't get used as much anymore sense i discovered hds lights. but as i said in the 6 yrs that i used it and put it through hell it always lit up and did what it was made to do. WORK.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 15, 2007)

My first Surefire is an A2. My friend was in the police academy in '03 and he needed a light for his night shooting qualifications; so he got a 6P. He lit it up in my car, and I was blown away- I squinted from the light bouncing off my car floor. From that day on I always kept SF in the back of my head. A year later I was looking in a gun magazine and came across an ad for the A2. That's when the name "Surefire" came back to me, and I remembered my friend's 6P; except this time the light had LED's as backup! I had to get one!

So I went to the same gun store where my friend bought his 6P, and shelled out $200 for the A2 - I had doubts about spending that much. I went in my car, carefully opened the box, and lit it up. Sure enough, the brightness blew me away and I still can't believe how bright it is. Such a high color temperature for an incan. It used to be my EDC until I ran out of batteries, and it just got too expensive to run... so I bought a rechargeable Pila GL3 (which is amazing). I still love my A2, but I'm so broke I can't afford to shell out cash on 123's anymore.

Off topic, but my last sentence sounds like a good lead-in for a country song... 

Dudemar


----------

